# Everything I download is corrupted.



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Every time i try to download I get an error saying the file is corrupted. I've wiped my hdds multiple times and reinstalled windows and the problem still occurs.

Also anything requiring flash will occasionally just pause half way and just continue buffering but won't actually play.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

did this happen right after a reinstall? or after you reinstalled and added your backed up data?
sounds like one of your files/folders that you backed up are infected and you keep putting it back on a fresh install...if thats the case, on a different computer download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware: Malwarebytes and SUPERAntiSpyware.com - Downloads (both free additions) copy them to a cd and install them on your computer and run FULL scans...
what av program do you have?


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

No the problem was there before. I wiped my hdd, reinstalled windows and haven't added a single file. I pretty much installed windows, loaded ie and tried to download vlc and got the error yet again.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Since we can pretty much rule out software (due to the reinstalls) we need to look at hardware. so its either the hardware of the computer or possibly your internet service.

Do you have any other computers in the house? how do they fare in downloading?

What is your internet service like? good? bad? terrible?

Do you have any problems playing online (either on the computer or on a game counsel)?

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

My internet service is actually pretty good, the occasional dc and such, but nothing really really bad. My friend thinks its either my ram or hdd, and as I have 2 hdds I wiped it, installed my windows, got in, ran ie and same error so that pretty much rules that out. I'm running a ram test when I get home, so I can post results. 

I don't have problems receiving files over Xfire, a chat program, so I don't know if that rules that out.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Just ran a memtest, 3000 errors after a 9 hour period, looks like that was the problem.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Thats quite a bit. well it looks like the problem is your RAM, but try running memtest with just one stick at a time, see if its a single stick or the whole lot. also try alternating slots to make sure that its not the slot(s) on the mobo.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

I did all that, sent my ram back and they say they didn't get a single error, I don't know how when I did multiple tests and always got errors so now I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I still wouldn't rule out a faulty HDD. I recommend trying this. Find the manufacturer of your hard drive and run their Hard Drive Diagnostics Utility.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

I have 2 hdds, and I have the same issue on both. I just tried to download a file on my other computer and got the same issue. So that would explain why my memtest was different, it was a faulty download like everything else I download. All I can think of now is the isp/modem or something related to that.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a couple questions not yet covered. Have you tried downloading using more than one browser? IE: do you get the same result downloading form Firefox and Internet Explorer. What are you using as a firewall and have you tried to disable it before a download?


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

My main computer runs firefox. I tried to install other browsers, but again the issue of anything i download corrupting. My 2nd computer, the one that just got the problem runs IE. I didn't use a firewall to my knowledge after I reinstalled windows. I jsut loaded a webpage and hit download, unless w7 comes with a firewall on, I can't check till I get my ram back tomorrow.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thought i would come throw in my .02

In my last build one of my ram sticks was faulty and it would fail to install windows and extract any files.

My solution was to test each stick at a time with memtest and figure out which one was faulty. I then used the working one ONLY to reinstall windows and everything worked.

I then RMA'd my ram and haven't had a problem since.


My advice: Run mem test on each stick individually.

Reinstall windows using ONLY one stick. (wipe and install)

(If you installed windows with faulty ram chances are windows is also faulty.)


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

I had the ram tested and it never came back with an error according to the company I bought it from.

But how would that explain also having a download issue on my other computer?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Are you downloading the file then trying to run it on your new computer?

If it is faulty ram, the download itself isn't corrupt its when the .exe/.msi extracts to begin installing.

RAM plays a key role in extracting and executing, if you have faulty ram it can easily explain why you can't run or use anything.

Also, when my ram was faulty it didn't find an error until the like 17th pass on the one defective stick. Small things can be easily overlooked and cause big problems.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I tried to install skype for example. I then ran it and it said it has a problem conencting to the download server or w/e skype has. I then get the option to just download the entire 20mb file, once I download and hit run, it gives me an error. This is the exact same problem for both computers. I didn't switch the file from one pc to the other.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't catch that you were having the same issue on multiple computers.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

I didn't know I did till I sent my ram back because I thought it had errors after I got the 3000 errors. But now I'm on my back up pc, after downloading some stuff and getting the same error and being told by the company that they found no errors, i don't know whats wrong with it, though it seems to me to be something with my net.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Run Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test to the Los Angeles server and post results.

Also run it with the default server and post that result too.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If 2 different systems connected to the same network have the same corrupted file download problems, the cause must be either your modem/ router or with your ISP.

Contact your ISP.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It could also be a faulty cable between the modem and the router.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good point.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok, since I'm getting my ram back tomorrow I'll call my isp and run that test to LA on the last page and update this post when its done.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

What's your modem/router? Brand? Model? How many systems are connected to it? Do all the systems that are connected to it have this issue?


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Netgear DG834GU v5. 2 computers and both have this issue.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Try a direct internet connection, not through the router. If that doesn't work, see if your modem is the problem by swapping it out. If either of those work, it's your router, and you should consider a replacement.

Source: Here.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1189689865.png to LA

http://www.speedtest.net/result/1189687371.png Recommended server.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

Those speeds look fine to me, I don't think the problem lies there.

The Netgear DG834GU is a combination Modem/Router, so unfortunately you can't try bypassing the router part as suggested by Ninjaboi.

Have you updated the router firmware? If not, download the new firmware from here and install it from the modem control panel - Support Home Page


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried to find the firmware for my router but they don't have DG834GU on that website.

Edit: After some googling I found it on my isp's website. Now the fact that everything corrupts would it be safer to just get the firmware file from my neighbour?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

If your ISP gave it to you it may be an ISP specific model, check your ISPs website under support.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I'll get firmware tonight from my neighbour, update and post results.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, it would be safer to get it from your neighbours connection, I didn't see your edit before my last post.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok firmware was downloaded and updated. Issue still occurs. I'll call my ISP tomorrow and see what they can do.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok called them, they said they doubt its the router, and they're calling me back in 24-72 hours to tell me whats going on.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

That's a good move. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Are you getting any packet loss on your connection, which could explain data corruption? Also, you could check the MD5 Checksum (of the file you are downloading, like VLC) against the original (not mirror site, official site). 
Also, is there any way you could borrow your neighbours router, or connect your PC to your neighbours router (directly). 
Also, try this on your normal connection, go to the command prompt and type "ping 192.168.0.1 -t" (no quotes) let it run for a couple of mins then press CTRL+C to stop the test. If you have any loss, report back here.
Got this suggestion here via DSL Reports


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok I ran the ping thing, no loss at all. 
I don't know, I can ask. Most of my files I've downloaded work when I take them from there on a usb, but again I'll ask.

No clue how to check a file on a website.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you download and put the download on a USB you say this works? I suspect you have corrupt temp files could you go to start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select run as administrator at the prompt type:-


```
%SystemRoot%\System32\Cmd.exe /c Cleanmgr /sageset:65535 & Cleanmgr /sagerun:65535
```
check boxes to clear your machine ( you may want to keep downloaded program files)

See how you go with a download after this, if no joy run this cmd post the notepad response here ( as above as admin)


```
set > c:\find.txt & start notepad c:\find.txt
```


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I didn't say that. They don't work with a usb or not.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, just do as I posted.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

It worked. I can download. I haven't tested a video file yet but I'm getting exes fine  Thank you so much


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Video files I'm still having trouble with, skipping and such.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Use this control panel to clear out your Flash Player cache - Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager - Website Storage Settings panel


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Will that affect downloads or just online video?


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Also seems I still can't install Chrome or yahoo.

Edit: Files I download are corrupting again. I repeated what you said before *Jenae* but it didn't do anything this time.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Excerion said:


> Will that affect downloads or just online video?


Online video.



Excerion said:


> Also seems I still can't install Chrome or yahoo.
> 
> Edit: Files I download are corrupting again. I repeated what you said before *Jenae* but it didn't do anything this time.


Well, that is a problem.

Can you borrow your neighbour's modem for testing? Make sure to clear the cache (*jenae*'s instructions) before attempting downloading with the borrowed modem.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Idk if I'll be able to borrow his router. I tried to get my old one to connect but couldn't get a connection with it. My ISP is meant to call tomorrow, so I'll see what they have to say.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Well they didn't call, I'll call them tomorrow. Expecting an ISP to call back when they said they would? I was naive fool


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

According to their tech they found a fault in their exchange, and that this problem was also affecting other customers and that it'd be replaced in 24-48 working hours.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Excerion said:


> According to their tech they found a fault in their exchange, and that this problem was also affecting other customers and that it'd be replaced in 24-48 working hours.


That sounds good. Let us know if it does fix the issue.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Well after they once again didn't call back for a week, I called them. Seems they have another issue at their exchange except this time without an estimated time on when it will be fixed. The fact that I'll be moving in one month just annoys me. I guess I'll just wait till I'm at my new place to download anything seeming it has taken the months to figure out they have an issue and at least 3 weeks to fix it.


----------



## Excerion (Feb 14, 2011)

Well I actually talked to a tech yesterday. We went through some stuff and they changed how I recieved my traffic through their exchange. It seems to have solved the problem except now I only download at 20 kbp/s so downloading is useless now atm anyway because I just keep dcing. They said that was just a temp fix and that I'd have it probably for a week. I hope they can fix it and I have 2 weeks to mass download everything.

Thanks for all your help guys, guess it's just up to them now.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad to hear they recognise it is an issue on their end, a lot of ISPs do everything possible to avoid taking blame.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

The guaranteed speed is a contract, so if you aren't getting anywhere close to the speed you're paying for you can threaten to sue them in court for breech of contract. Maybe that'll get them moving faster.


----------

